# English guy looking for friends



## Samb

Hi all,

I've recently moved to Hong Kong from Staffordshire and am looking for some new friends to hang out with. If you fancy going for a drink or grabbing something to eat then me know.

Cheers


----------



## carioca610

Hey Sam,

Would be happy to meet for drinks sometime. 

Stephanie


----------



## Samb

Hi Stephanie,

Thanks for the reply 

I looked to see if there's a way I can pm you but I couldn't find a way. Sounds good, when and where would you like to go out?


Sam


----------



## carioca610

Haha! I know I tried to find a way to message you, but I couldn't find one. Would you like to grab a drink this Saturday? I am meeting some people during the day at LKF beer fest and we can meet there. Do you want to meet outside Zinc (in lkf on d'aguilar) at 9pm?


----------



## Samb

There's a beer festival in LKF tomorrow!? :0 Amazing! Yeah 9pm sounds great! I'm going to head up about 5pm with the boss and have a couple with him before I meet you.

I can send you a pm now as I've done 5 posts  I've added a pic too so you can see what I look like and spot me amongst the crowds


----------



## raj2013

Any plans for tonight?


----------



## Samb

Working until late I'm afraid


----------



## carioca610

Hey! So I will be wearing a pirates hat! C u at 9.


----------



## Samb

Bump


----------



## raj2013

How was the evening with pirates?


----------



## Samb

Really good thanks Raj, we had a great time! Well I did anyway, I think Stephanie did too


----------



## smoore

Hi, 
My names sophie and I'm 23! Just moved to HK
from UK,
If anyone still looking to meet up be great.

Sophie x


----------



## raj2013

Hi Sophie, how about tomorrow night?


----------



## smoore

Hi Raj, 
I possibly might be meeting one of the girls from my new work tomorrow night, but u would b welcome to join I'm sure. Do u have twitter/Facebook? 
Sophie


----------



## raj2013

Yes... Text/whatsapp me at 63571364


----------



## Samb

Hi Sophie, Yeah I'd love to go out some time 

Where abouts in the UK are you from?


----------



## raj2013

Hi Sophie, 
Are u still up for tonight?


----------



## mcanty89

Hey sophie,

My names Mitch just moved over from Australia, 24 years old.

if your keen to meet up during the week for a drink and a bite to eat let me know. 

Mitch xx


----------



## smoore

Hi,

Give me an add on Facebook - if u have it
Sophie-Louise Moore 

X


----------



## raj2013

Sent u the add req on fb Sophie


----------



## carioca610

Hello All,

may be up for drinks this weekend (not sure due to work), but could really use a bit of fun after the past couple of weeks!

Stephanie


----------



## raj2013

Lets do it this friday..make it real crazy


----------



## mcanty89

Not a big user of the fb, I sent a request anyway.

Hope it was to the right sophie! X


----------



## dorothy88

Hi everyone!! I am a local HK Chinese.. not sure if I can join you guys to have fun 

I'd be happy to show you guys around in HK or grab a drinks after work or over weekends. I live and work in HK Island side.


----------



## Shelley13

Hi Sam I would also be happy to meet up


----------



## dorothy88

Great, let's organise?


----------



## Samb

Hi all, I'm planning on going out for a drink on Saturday night (currently on my own) but if anyone wants to join me that would be great 

If so, send me your number by pm and we can arrange by whatsapp or text.

Thanks!


----------



## dorothy88

Should be ok this Saturday night, where you usually go?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Remember be safe, always let someone know where you are going and who you are planning to meet... meet in a public place for your own safety. 

Maiden


----------



## Samb

Usually LKF but I'm happy to go anywhere. Where would you like to go?


----------



## holly920

hey U guys want to join a drinking event next Sat 24/8 night?


----------



## dorothy88

Hows the drink event on 24/8? Where is it?


----------



## holly920

Its in tst W hotel Woo bar at 19:30


----------



## FromFrance

Any upcoming events in early september?

I am totally new with Hong Kong and arriving in ten days...
23 yr old French student in internship.

Let me know if there are any plans, would love to chill out and meet people!


----------



## jkoh13

Samb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently moved to Hong Kong from Staffordshire and am looking for some new friends to hang out with. If you fancy going for a drink or grabbing something to eat then me know.
> 
> Cheers


would love to get drinks or something to eat. just moved back from the East Coast.

Jeff


----------



## Samb

Hi Jeff and everyone else!

Good to see lots of new people on here, it's been quiet for a few weeks.

I'm well up for going out with everyone, we should try and arrange something! Unfortunately I'm fully booked the next two weekends then in Singapore for the F1 the weekend after so it'll be the end of the month before I can do something 

Still, as soon as I'm available we'll definately do something.

Take it easy,

Sam


----------

